
The Campaign to Redefine ‘Chinese Restaurant Syndrome’ - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/16/dining/msg-chinese-restaurant-syndrome-merriam-webster-dictionary.html
======
planetzero
"The stigma around MSG fueled — or, perhaps, was fueled by — long-held racist
stereotypes"

The term is a little outdated (I've never heard it before actually), but I see
no racist stereotypes here. At the time the term was coined, I don't think
there were very many Japanese restaurants around) and Americanized Chinese
food has historically had tons of MSG.

